# Alte PC teile verkaufen.



## buddy90 (14. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend leute,

ich hab ne frage bzw. problem und zwar möchte ich meine Alten PC teile bei ebay reinhauen.

Netzteil: Enermax 430w Pro 82+
Grafikkarte: GF8800GTS 512M Colorful
Mainboard: MSI Neo2 - P35
CPU: Intel E8400 2x 3GHZ
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Corsair 2gb 800MHZ XMS2 2048-6400
                      2x Corsair 1gb 800MHZ 1024 XMS2-6400

was ist das noch wert und soll ich alles einzeln verkaufen oder als "Bundle"

was ist das zeug wert womit kann ich rechnen?


----------



## Sethnix (14. Oktober 2012)

Wertschätzungen sind nur im Marktplatz gestattet!

min. 100 Beiträge + 60 Tage angemeldet


----------



## derP4computer (14. Oktober 2012)

> *2.1 Handel*
> Verkaufsangebote, Kaufgesuche, Spendenaufrufe und Wertanfragen sind nur  im Marktplatz gestattet.


 Unsere Regeln - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME
Wann hier wohl zu ist?


----------



## Uter (14. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt. 

Abgesehen davon, dass Wertanfragen nur im Marktplatz gestattet sind, sind Crosspostings auch unerwünscht. 

-CLOSED-


----------

